# First Real snowstorm in 2 years



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Watching the Mass. news.. they are calling it 'the blizzard of 2005' they got upwards of 2 feet.. 


up in southern maine... we got about 16" with lots of deeper drifts... its freezing out.. 3 degrees and windy as a mothah...

I was gonna turn the kero on in the garage and let it warm a bit before starting my tractor.. 
So tromped through about 2 Feet drifts to get to the garage... 

for the 1st time i wondered.. "why didnt i get an 'attatched' garage ?"

Well i decided to try to try to start it.. removed the air filter cover.. remove next cover.. sprayed some starter on the carb.. it kicked right over..

so i let it warm up. put the air cover and junk back on.. 

cursed the tractor.. just a little.. 

tromped back in the house... wondered for the 2nd time.. why didnt i get an 'attached' garage?? 

got my snow clothes on.. goggles, coveralls, super warm and long hat, wicked warm boots - the best thing to have in the cold snow i only did the driveway.. i did not want to do the back paths till i was sure the driveway was done.. 

The snow was 16-18" deep and the thrower did awesome... I it got stuck on ice about 3 times and the locking diff worked excellent... 

The hydraulic lift was so handy for doing the high snow banks


The snow was as high or higher than the thrower unit.. more big storms like this and I might have to put up those metal snow extension things on the side of the unit...


it did awesome.. it took about 1.5 hours to do the driveway and a few paths out front for the dogs...- man it was freezing out and so windy.. i was covered with about and inch of snow all over... 


The 1st pass down the drive was great.. i knew if it crapped out or got stuck it would be a cold wet morning.. but it did great.. 

Gotta redo the driveway later today once they plow the road.. and ill try to do the paths out back... 

Ive had the thrower for 2 years and this is really the 1st time ive seen more than 10" of snow.. and of course after the cable broke i had to hear from my G/f "all the money you have in that thing and it #$%#'s up right before the big storm" i had to agree a bit.. 


But after i did the drive.. i was impressed and even my G/f had to remark how good the tractor did.. 

it was a blast.. and good to know - broken cables & choke linkage or not - that i should be able to clear the drive ok no matter how much snow.. 

plus it was pretty fun.. with the hydraulic lift and the blower you can almost move snowbanks like its a small bucket... 


of course.. ill probably get burried when i try to do paths out back later today and ill be cursing the tractor.. the back is hilly, i hope it will do ok as long as i go slow...


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry S.J, but i don't believe you. 
Some pictures would convince me though. I sure would like to see that beast in action because we didn't get any of the snow here. It seems like it went north and east of us. 

Durwood


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

SJ you have chains? I have never driven a GT or LT for that matter... Do they get stuck easily?

Should have remebered Argee's post on leaving a mark 

18" of snow seems like a lot at one time...we can recieve up to 8" of rain and have nothing to show for it but high humidity...

Well 18" will probably stick up the interstates and most secondary roads... Hope your county or city has snow removal equipment... have heard that some cities and counties have cut their removal equipment way back because the light winters.

ps need to get aegt5k on this thread... needs to put his pictures here asap.:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ernie: Yup chains are a must... with the gravel drive and back paths id think id slip & slide too much without them... 


gotta see if i can get pics out back..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Kinda petered out here. Hard to say how much I got, becouse of a lot of drifting. REAL cold. My little 5hp walk behind worked AWSOME. Never a hickup, in I am guessing the 6-8". I just did an oil change, becouse when I fixed it up, the oil before had been in it a few years, so figured after one good use I will do it agean. I want more snow now.  A little warmer would be good though


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well SJ you've been praying for snow so here it is......hurry spring..


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well i threw rthe snow out back... mu8ch harder.. i got stuck about 5 times ended up shovelling more than throwing... 

the problem was mostly on the side.. ive got a foundation drain and there was all ice under the snow in one spot.. got stuck too much to be able to throw the side part of the yard.. (mostly paths for the oils man and gas guy)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76065>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

plenty of snow...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76066>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

pretty much white out conditions when blowing.. wicked windy..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76067>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

driveway...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76068>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How much snow did you end up with ??


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i heard 18" to 2 feet.. depending on where you were.. we got lots of drifts over 21 feet but spots where it was 14" 
id guess 20-22"
It was not really the snow.. but the wind and freezing temps.. it was like a winter hurricane..


----------

